# Hallowoot!!! Themed shirts and more!



## RCIAG

Woot! is having a big sale on their Halloween shirts, hoodies & totes.

You have to sign up for Woot! but don't you have to do that for everything nowadays? It's a pretty cool site where they have all sorts of stuff on the cheap but it's not cheap stuff. I've bought many shirts from them & my most recent acquisition was a hanging lounger for waaay less than I've seen it in the stores. Most stores want $300+ & I got it for $200something+shipping. I love it so much I'd marry it! It's gonna be a perfect lounger for a skelly come the big night!










Once you sign up you'll get a daily email with whatever their specials for the day are but you generally only have one day to purchase whatever are the specials for the day. The Halloween shirts are out to buy for a little longer.

Anyhoo...here's the shirts!
http://shirt.woot.com/plus/hallowoo...00-Shirt_Woot_Hallowoot_2012&utm_medium=email

I want them all but will probably only get a few. Some are too kewt! some are very artistic. I really want this one but I don't really like hoodies. 










Here's a sampling:


----------



## moony_1

I love the Freddy kitty, "save the Guts" and the skull the best  Sounds like woot is similar to zulily I'll have to check it out!


----------



## GhostTown

OMG!!!!!!

LOve thOse botTom THREE!!!!!!!!!! 

Gotta have'm


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

Thanks for the heads-up. I ordered the "We Carves People" t-shirt. I REALLY, REALLY wanted the pumpkin scarecrow, but they only go up to 2XL (I wear 3XL)


----------



## RCIAG

I caved & got the hoodie, the Frankenstein American Gothic long sleeve & the We Carve People short sleeve shirt. I really do love Woot! I think they're available for another 6 days or so, so with this one you have a bit of time.

I also went back & bought some kids stuff, a lap desk, for a Christmas present for someone.

They sell lots of refurbished stuff too. Lots of Dyson products there & those Roomba type things.


----------



## RCIAG

Today's Woot! shirt is Halloweeny too!


----------



## RCIAG

Today's shirt!  Pretty cool but I don't think I'm gonna get it because I'm running out of drawer space!


----------



## RCIAG

I didn't wanna start a whole new thread because Woot hasn't officially started Hallowoot! yet but I wanted to get this out there in case anyone was interested.

Saw this today on Woot!

http://shirt.woot.com/offers/scarec...il&utm_term=0_c5ca76da11-a366fad145-286467410

But you gotta get it today or it may be gone!


----------



## RCIAG

Today on ShirtWoot! we have this cute little guy!

http://shirt.woot.com/offers/pumpkin-time

Get him before it's gone!!


----------



## RCIAG

Woot! has more Halloween stuff! Not a shirt though, some solar lights.

http://tools.woot.com/offers/westin...il&utm_term=0_c5ca76da11-b35a20f8a1-286467410


----------



## RCIAG

They're selling some inflatables today, get them before they're gone!

http://sellout.woot.com/offers/choice-of-airblown-halloween-inflatables


----------



## RCIAG

Todays' shirts:

http://shirt.woot.com/offers/i-pref...il&utm_term=0_c5ca76da11-4a7aa92553-286467410

They also have 48 packs of AAA &/or AA batteries on sale for $9.99 each.

http://tech.woot.com/


----------



## RCIAG

Here's this year's Hallowoot! shirt selection!

http://shirt.woot.com/plus/hallowoot-2013

There's some new ones & some from last year. Not sure which ones I want this year, so many cool ones but it's not like I don't have enough....I do like this one. It's got the big 4 monsters & it's reminiscent of the classic Queen pose..hmmmm...

http://shirt.woot.com/offers/who-wants-to-live-forever-long-sleeve-tee


----------



## RCIAG

They also have GID stuff:

http://shirt.woot.com/plus/glow-in-...il&utm_term=0_c5b987b44b-3ef386ca11-286467374

And totes:
http://shirt.woot.com/plus/trick-or...il&utm_term=0_c5b987b44b-3ef386ca11-286467374


----------



## RCIAG

Today's shirt! IN YOUR EYES CREATURE!!

http://shirt.woot.com/offers/i-get-...il&utm_term=0_c5ca76da11-21c6df9634-286467410


----------



## RCIAG

This is still available for all you Nightmare Before Christmas fans! I got mine!!

http://shirt.woot.com/offers/this-is-halloween


----------



## RCIAG

Yes, ZUMBIEEE THREAD!!! I'd change the year but I can't.

And technically it's not part of Hallowoot! but it's a pretty darn cute Halloween shirt!

http://shirt.woot.com/?ref=cnt_ft_sh_9


----------



## ooojen

I love them all, especially Freddy and American Gothic. I did promise myself I'd curtail my Halloween spending, but buying shirts doesn't count, does it?


----------



## RCIAG

Nope. Shirts don't count! 

Here's more!
http://www.woot.com/plus/new-design...il&utm_term=0_c5ca76da11-647daa7c50-286467410


----------



## RCIAG

Hallowoot! has started!!

http://shirt.woot.com/plus/hallowoo...il&utm_term=0_c5b987b44b-f516db5c49-286467374


----------



## RCIAG

They've got a few inflatables on sale:

http://home.woot.com/plus/halloween-inflatables-4?ref=cnt_wp_2


----------



## RCIAG

Garden stakes on sale today! Scroll down, they're there.

http://tools.woot.com/plus/brighten-up-that-yard?ref=cnt_wp_1


----------



## RCIAG

I know, I know, ZOMBIE THREAD!! But I can't change the title to 2015 & I didn't want to start a new thread.

Today on WOOT! they've got a Headless Horseman t-shirt!!
http://shirt.woot.com/offers/bad-mo...erm=0_c5ca76da11-e8f5d6d3c3-286467410#tracked

They also have some "spooky tees" on sale.
http://shirt.woot.com/catalog?q=macabre2014

I have the one that's the monsters in the Queen pose & wore it to the Queen concert & got a TON of compliments on it. Some of the "spooky" ones are only available as hoodies or tote bags, but they're still pretty cool.


----------



## RCIAG

Today's specials & they're all new designs:
http://shirt.woot.com/plus/new-stuff-halloween-costume-tees-4

I love the baby Jack Skellington & Zero. What am I saying, I love them all but will only buy...one...maybe 2.


----------



## RCIAG

Today's Not-So-Spooky-Shirtstorm

http://shirt.woot.com/plus/not-so-spooky-shirtstorm-2


----------



## texmaster

*Great Halloween T shirts on Woot today*

http://shirt.woot.com/plus/not-so-spooky-shirtstorm-2

My personal favorite, dead man Walkman

http://shirt.woot.com/offers/dead-man-walkman?ref=cnt_wp_0_3


----------



## 6-paq

Thanks for the heads-up! I love Woot! So many cool shirts to choose from. 

I notice the shirts I'm looking at don't ship until 10/19.


----------



## mrincredibletou

Thanks, I got one, no two, ok I got three.
My wife is gonna kill me!


----------



## mr_synical

I bought two the other day & one of them has already shipped.


----------

